# Unterschiede-Vorteile Applet/JApplet



## Marcel_Handball (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich bisher immer nur normale Applet programmiert habe möchte ich folgende Frage stellen:

Ich höre immer öfter, dass JApplets bzw Swing Komponenten "besser" sind als AWT-Klassen, die veraltet seien. So, dann hab ich mir natürlich vorgenommen, diese auch zu benutzen.
Aber was muss ich dabei beachten? Inwiefern sind JApplets besser und die Swing Klassen vorteilhafter?

Was ist anders, wenn ich statt "extends Applet", "extends JApplet" schreibe?
Ist der Aufbau/die Strunktur des Applets dann anders?

Bitte um Ratschläge, Tipps und Hinweise 
DankeSchön im Voraus

Marcel


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mrz 2007)

JApplet erbt direkt von Applet und somit all seine bisher implementierten Methoden und Eigenschaften.
JApplet wurde aber so erweitert, dass es moderne leistungsfähige Swing-Komponenten aufnehmen kann. Man spart sich bspw. damit Code für DoubleBuffering und kommt in den Genuss von Objekten wie JTree, JTable, JMenu oder auch veränderliche LookAndFeels.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

Swing ist das neuere und deutlich mächtigere Toolkit.
AWT zeichnet komplett auf vom OS bereitgestellen Resourcen.
Diese nennt man Heavyweight und haben unter anderem die Eigenschaft nicht transparent sein zu können.
Swing hingegen verwendet einen Heavyweight Container für jedes Fenster und delegiert dann ein Graphics Objekt an 'virtuelle', sogenannte lightweight Komponenten.
Der Hauptunterschied in der Handhabung besteht darin, das man bei allen Swing lightweight Komponenten (also nicht JFrame, JDialog,...) paintComponent statt paint zum Zeichnen überschreibt.
Ansonsten noch drauf achten das man AWT und Swing Komponenten nicht miteinander mischt, und das war's eigentlich.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2007)

Sun schreibt hier darüber, wie eine Wahl getroffen werden kann, wann welcher Applet-Typ benutzt werden sollte: 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/deployment/applet/subclass.html


----------

